# Algo raro pasa al arrancar a la vez Firefox y OpenOffice

## Pep

Cuando arranco simultaneamente OpenOffice y Firefox, el Firefox arranca con la ventana ocupando todo el escritorio pero sin estar maximizada. He buscado por el foro y en Google y no encuentro nada al respecto. ¿Os pasa a alguno de vosotros?

----------

## Luciernaga

OpenOffice ocupa mucha (pero que mucha) memoria RAM, intenta investigar si este es el problema.

¿De cuánta memoria dispones en tu sistema?

 :Smile: 

----------

## paynalton

Tal vez tu problema sea Java, he visto  cosas muy raras eso, por ejemplo si inicio un aplet de java que reprodusca sonido antes de que Amarok comience a reproducir entonces Amarok no tiene acceso al dispositivo de audio y no reproduce nada. Sin embargo si primero comienza a reproducir amarok y luego el aplet ambos pueden reproducir sonido sin problemas.

----------

## Pep

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> OpenOffice ocupa mucha (pero que mucha) memoria RAM, intenta investigar si este es el problema.
> 
> ¿De cuánta memoria dispones en tu sistema?
> 
> 

 

Más que suficiente: 2GB.

----------

## cameta

No me ocurre este problema usando

Office 2.3.1

Firefox 2.0.0.11

¿Qué versiones empleas?

----------

## Pep

Las mismas que tu, pero no os preocupeis, no llega a ser molesto.

----------

## ekz

Usas Compiz?

----------

## Coghan

Pep, comprueba en la opciones del OpenOffice en la sección Internet-->Plug-in de Mozilla a activarlo o desactivarlo y prueba con ambas opciones. He de decir que no consigo reproducir tu error con estas opciones pero por probar.

¿Has mirado las "use" de ambos que le tienes activadas y/o desactivadas?.

¿Antes de iniciar ambos programas juntos el Firefox lo habías cerrado estando maximizado?.

----------

## Pep

Hola a todos,

Gracias por vuestras respuestas. 

Intentaré respodneros a todos en un único post:

- No uso compiz.

- El plugin está desactivado pero ocurre lo mismo si lo desactivo.

- USE de OpenOffice: [ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.3.1  USE="gnome -java -kde" LINGUAS="es -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB 

- USE de Firefox: [ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.11  USE="gnome -bindist -debug -filepicker -iceweasel% -ipv6 -java -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="es -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

- Coghan, el Firefox está cerrado sin maximizar.

----------

## Coghan

Vale, veo que tienes el openoffice desde el binario directamente, pero el firefox compilado, yo tengo el openoffice compilado con la USE firefox activada.

¿Puede ser que el problema esté aquí?.

¿El binario es de X86 o amd64?, si es como el binario de firefox será x86, si tenemos esto en cuenta ¿habrá algún problema al usar el openoffice x86 y el firefox amd64 juntos?

Intenta instalar www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin o compilar app-office/openoffice, doy por supuesto que usas amd64.

----------

## Pep

Hola Coghan,

El binario es de x86 y tengo un C2Duo. Hace frio en casa así que voy a probar a compilar el Openoffice. Ya te contaré qué pasa. Gracias y Feliz Año.

----------

